

Ridiculous Things To Do With CSS3 Box Shadows - jessedhillon
http://www.viget.com/inspire/39-ridiculous-things-to-do-with-css3-box-shadows/

======
timerickson
I know HTML5 and CSS3 are cool and exciting new opportunities, but these
examples use just as much CPU (if not more) as they would if built in Flash.
Insane CPU usage is part of the reason I ditched Flash.

~~~
melling
There will be more hardware acceleration to come for CSS3. Gotta give Google,
Apple, Mozilla, and Microsoft a high bar to shoot for.

Someone should gather all these cool demos for browser "certification."

~~~
est
Yeah, in the future there will be ads saying you should buy the latest nVidia
graphics card for your fucking browser.

~~~
melling
They already do.

<http://www.asus.com/News/s3uOpCJHYLTl31xy/>

Why is that bad? Everyone uses a browser. Now all we need is a popular web
game to use as a benchmark.

------
arnorhs
Of course this is not exclusively using box shadow but all kinds of clever
CSS3 properties such as transform, gradients, etc - non the less very well
done.

It really shows what kind of freedom CSS3 brings to the web.

------
gkoberger
Most of these things (if not all) can be done in Firefox. I'd assume the point
of this is to show off the cool things you can do with "HTML5"-- and making it
work in just one browser seems to go against the goal.

~~~
tmgrhm
box-shadow is CSS3, not HTML. HTML is markup for text, CSS is formatting that
text.

It's not about making it only work in one browser — it's that currently these
effects collectively (as Arnorhs points out, this isn't just box-shadow) are
only rendered properly by that one browser (actually it's the rendering engine
which is most important here — WebKit — which means I can view them fine in
Safari 5.1).

~~~
defroost
I not sure why the developer labels it "Chrome only". I use Webkit Nightly
(Safari) as my main browser, and it's slightly annoying when developers don't
seem to realize that Safari and Chrome are both Webkit browsers and as such
their support of the CSS3 spec is exactly the same.

~~~
cubicle67
The difference is the version of webkit included in the browser. I'm also
running nightly Webkit, and all the examples work fine, however in default
Safari 5 only about 60% render correctly

------
splatcollision
This rocks so hard. I'm definitely going to have to find a way to get these
effects into my CSS editor.

------
jinushaun
Impressive! More eye-opening than any HTML5 (Canvas) demo that I've seen

~~~
defroost
Really? Even one from 2009 is pretty impressive.

<http://9elements.com/io/projects/html5/canvas/>

~~~
jinushaun
Yes, much more impressive than that.

Recreating old Flash demos from 2004 in HTML 5 Canvas is nothing special. If
you got drawCircle() and setBrush() in your framework, it's not a giant leap
to add animation following the mouse. It's not impressive because that's what
such an API is supposed to allow. It's like being impressed that the statement
echo "Hello World" printed something to the screen when that's exactly what
it's supposed to do.

I found the CSS demo more impressive because it did something _unexpected_ and
creative with CSS. They turned the concept of a "box shadow" on its head.

